# Splitting Nails



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm at a friend's house so I don't have access to my usual doggie books.

She called me over to trim her Shepherd's nails. He is 2 years old, eats ProPlan, and his nails have paper like pieces splitting off. He has a few that are broken back almost to the quick.

What could cause this? Food? Anything else?

Any help is much appreciated.
Kim


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

My two boys are currently on ProPlan, beef, so I'll be watching this, I don't cut their nails, I let the vet do it, too worried about cutting the quick.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My Golden used to get that, peeling pieces at the outside of her nails, especially after I trim them. I guess it could be diet but she was always on high quality foods, and later in life also high protein grain-free foods like Instinct and Honest Kitchen Embark.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy gets the sharp nail splitting after i clip her nails. She's fed innova adult so i dont think the food is her issue. I usually just clip the edges where they split so they arent sharp... no big deal.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

These were peeling before I started trimming. The peeling was deep and nearly to the quick. I've never seen anything quite like it and I've had Shepherds for 20 years.

I wish I had thought to take a picture. She called and I ran over without thinking it was anything other than a quick nail trim.


----------

